# Això també t'ho véns [vens]?



## GNK

Hola,

La frase "Això també t'ho véns?" apareix en un exercici de gramàtica per practicar l'accentuació de paraules. Per això no hi ha més context.

La meva suposició es que només es una pregunta de una persona que alhora expresa sorpressa o émfasi que una altra persona vol vendre una certa cosa.

Ara, no n'estic segur de la significació. Em podeu donar un exemple o una explicació que m'aclari la frase.

Gràcies per endavant.


----------



## ernest_

Hola. La teva interpretació és correcta. Per exemple, suposem una persona que canvia de casa i decideix vendre un munt de coses que té per casa; arriba un amic seu, veu un quadre penjat a la paret i li pregunta: "això també t'ho vens?". L'èmfasi o sorpresa dependrà de l'entonació de la frase, però no es desprèn directament de les paraules.


----------



## Lurrezko

GNK, fixa't que *vens* (del verb vendre), no porta accent.


----------



## GNK

Gràcies, ernest, per l'exemple. Aclar_eix_ molt bé la frase.
Gràcies, Lurrezko, per la indicació. Va ser falta meva. En l'original, al llibre, "vens" no porta accent.




> "Això també *t*'ho vens?"



Vaig veure una expressió d'èmfasi en la "t". 
Fóra possible també la frase "Això també ho vens?" si volia fer servir una pregunta sòbria i objectiva?

Una altra vegada gràcies per endavant.


----------



## ernest_

GNK said:


> Vaig veure una expressió d'èmfasi en la "t".
> Fóra possible també la frase "Això també ho vens?" si volia fer servir una pregunta sòbria i objectiva?



No sé si estàs familiaritzat amb els verbs pronominals. Són verbs que es conjuguen amb el pronom reflexiu (em, et, es, ens, us, es), tot i que el pronom no fa cap funció pronominal (no substitueix cap element). El verb _vendre_ té una forma normal ("això també ho vens?") i una forma pronominal ("això també t'ho vens?"). Que jo sàpiga no hi ha cap diferència de significat entre les dues formes.


----------



## ursu-lab

És un datiu ètic i es fa servir per destacar el beneficiari de l'acció: m'he menjat un entrepà boníssim!


----------



## Lurrezko

ursu-lab said:


> És un datiu ètic i es fa servir per destacar el beneficiari de l'acció: m'he menjat un entrepà boníssim!



No acabo de veure-ho clar, ursu-lab. Són datius, això em sembla evident, però el cas de la pregunta l'interpreto com un datiu possessiu (Em venc la casa = venc la casa que és meva), mentre que en l'oració que dónes més aviat veig un datiu tèlic, no pas ètic. Un datiu ètic seria, per exemple: _el nen se *m*'ha menjat un entrepà enorme_.

Salut


----------



## dePrades

Tant "Això també t'ho vens?" com "Això també ho vens?" són possibles però sí que hi ha una lleugera diferència...  no sé si de regsitre, de familiaritat amb l'interlocutor, o simplent és que el segon és més "proper a la forma castellana", però a mi em sona més natural la forma "això també t'ho vens?" encara que no trobo que la segona opció sigui "incorrecta"...  Bé, potser és que la primera forma és la més comuna i més natural quan el venedor i el posseïdor del bé que està en venta són la mateixa persona i que la segona frase és l'única possible quan interpel·les a algú que ven béns d'una tercera persona. No sé si m'explico...


----------



## GNK

Gràcies a tots. He après molt.

Entre d'altres veig que la frase no expressa èmfasi sinò més aviat altres matissos.


----------

